# DigitalRev TV Season 2 first model shoot



## DigitalRev (Jan 18, 2011)

They both look cute in this photo! :blushing:


----------



## Frequency (Jan 18, 2011)

I liked both of them :blushing:

regards


----------



## Chun Keang (Jan 18, 2011)

nice bokeh! good job


----------



## Derrel (Jan 18, 2011)

I like the out of focus column in the top quadrant of the photo quite a bit too...


----------



## arilgustaf (Jan 18, 2011)

Really love bokeh....i like this photo....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:excellent


----------



## WizofLight (Jan 20, 2011)

WoW! What lens ?


----------



## SensePhoto (Jan 20, 2011)

WizofLight said:


> WoW! What lens ?


 
i believe they used canon 70-200mm 2.8L


----------



## DigitalRev (Jan 20, 2011)

WizofLight said:


> WoW! What lens ?



This shot was using the Sigma 70-200mm f2.8 OS HSM. 

In comparison, the below one used the Canon EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II USM Lens


----------

